# Bent Stiff airline tubing



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I am planning some plumbing for a nano aquarium and think I am going to hook it up with my 29g bellow to save on everything. Here are some tubes I bent to see how easy it is for this and future projects.

All I did was fill it with sand tape both ends. Heat it over the gas stove. I got it a litte to hot a couple of times and it flattened out in a few spots but overall I was pleased with the end result.
The one on the left looks hazy because the price tag was here.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good, though I'm not exactly sure what they are...Intake and outtake tubes made out of vinyl?

-John N.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

i use boiling water... Works with some types of hard tubing


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

You can bend the hard airline tubing by just heating it directly over an open flame. It takes a little practice. Hold both ends and move the section that you need to bend slowly back and forth over the flame. Keep it moving so it doesn't blacken. Bend the tubing and gently pull your wrists apart as you twist them to bend the tubing to control the width of the bend and to avoid a kink. Sometimes they come out great, other times you put them where you can't see them. The good news is that the tubing is cheap...

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

Heating Gun Works Pretty Good, It Won't Burn The Tubing As An Open Flame Would. I Use That To Bend My Acrylic Canopy. A Hairdryer Would Too, But Might Take A While


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas this is the in tube I havent decided how I will get the water out. With an overflow or just have the flow come out nere the top so that once it drops below that point it stopps coming out. I made two just so I could pick the better of the two and have a replacement.


----------

